# James Whitmore



## MA-Caver (Feb 7, 2009)

> *Versatile actor James Whitmore dies at 87*
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090207/ap_en_mo/obit_james_whitmore
> ...


Another great Hollywood/Broadway star exits stage left. :asian: 
So long Brooks.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2009)

I read this in the paper. He surely was an excellent likeness of Harry Truman.


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 7, 2009)

.


----------



## grydth (Feb 7, 2009)

This versatile actor will be remembered by many 50's science fiction buffs as the tommy gun toting cop fighting giant ants in Them! from 1954.


----------



## Twin Fist (Feb 7, 2009)

Brooks was here


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 9, 2009)

.

_(note - thread moved to remembrance hall)_


----------



## Hand Sword (Feb 9, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## morph4me (Feb 9, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 9, 2009)

:asian:


----------

